# can a pax change the rating they gave you?



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Earlier today I had 17 5 star rated trips, now it is 16. I have only been driving 2 weeks and have well under 500.... so either Uber is manipulating my rating or one got changed, how and why is possible?


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

No.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

I've had that happen to me too.... I wondered about it... Never happened since.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> I've had that happen to me too.... I wondered about it... Never happened since.


It's weird... I had to have them add tolls on for a ride long trip I recently did. I wonder of somehow if there is an adjustment if they can adjust the rating they gave


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Yes.

And you can have support change the rating you gave a pax.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Did your rating change or just the number of 5 star trips? 

I've never seen anyone come to the board and say "my rating went up inexplicably. Uber must be manipulating my rating!"


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Did your rating change or just the number of 5 star trips?
> 
> I've never seen anyone come to the board and say "my rating went up inexplicably. Uber must be manipulating my rating!"


Yes my rating changed


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Yes, riders can change the rating from the rider dashboard (computer) or email support after the initial rating.

g


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

gaj said:


> Yes, riders can change the rating from the rider dashboard (computer) or email support after the initial rating.
> 
> g


I can confirm this. They cannot change a rating though the app, they must log into their pax account on a computer (non-mobile).


----------



## Khush (Nov 18, 2015)

ANSWER: yes Pax can change your rating again even after rating you on their mobile app. HOW? When they get an email with their receipt down below it shows the driver's name and they can click on either 1 - 5 stars to re rate the driver. in few cases if we file a complain about a misbehaved rider the guy can go next day and grade you a single star!
I have complained numerous times and raised this issue at a few Uber and driver meetings / office forums but has fallen to deaf ears


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Khush said:


> ANSWER: yes Pax can change your rating again even after rating you on their mobile app. HOW? When they get an email with their receipt down below it shows the driver's name and they can click on either 1 - 5 stars to re rate the driver. in few cases if we file a complain about a misbehaved rider the guy can go next day and grade you a single star!
> I have complained numerous times and raised this issue at a few Uber and driver meetings / office forums but has fallen to deaf ears


I suspect this is what happened to me, I had a long trip, 100+ miles. I had tolls added the next day, a few hours later my 5 star total and overall ratting dropoed. Doesn't seem right but oh well.


----------

